# Magic flute



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

running today at GulfStream park in FL.! 24-1
2
PP 02
MAGIC FLUTE
3 B F (ON) Point of Entry - Romance Is Diane
Stronach Stables
118
James Jerkens
15/1
Rajiv Maragh


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

ldiat said:


> running today at GulfStream park in FL.! 24-1
> 2
> PP 02
> MAGIC FLUTE
> ...


LOL finished last Doh!


----------

